# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نحوه نمایش fuctional wizardدر Install Shieild

## sahare

کمک فوری در خصوص نحوه نمایش fuctional wizardدر Install Shieild دارم؟

----------

